# mobile homes



## cookea

i am now looking to buy a mobile home in the algarve but they all seem to whant to sell me a new one what i was after was a sited home that is up for private sale does anybody know where people sell there mobiles have trawled the internet with no luck will be coming over in early may to view some sites anything would be helpful cheers guys


----------



## vera

cookea said:


> i am now looking to buy a mobile home in the algarve but they all seem to whant to sell me a new one what i was after was a sited home that is up for private sale does anybody know where people sell there mobiles have trawled the internet with no luck will be coming over in early may to view some sites anything would be helpful cheers guys



Not sure if you would be interested but I have a second hand mobile home for sale sited in Guincho, 800m from the beach. Let me know if this would interest you. Vera


----------



## Sue and Ian

Hi

We too are looking for a place to rent long term in the Algarve, either a Static Caravan 3 bedroom or an appartment, We want to rent for at least 12 months, or if it is a static caravan we may buy if the price is right, We have trawled the internet and the papers sent to us from ians dad in Alvor, But some of the caravans they say are large are touring vans, not realy big enough to live in with two kids, two adults and a dog.
any tips, or if anyone knows of such a thing would be great help

sue and ian


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Hi Guys,

I am not trying to put you off or anything but there has been
a lot of bad press about various mobile home parks. I have read some horror
on a spanish forum about people who were done out of a lot of money because
of dodgy unregulated sites. It seems that they bought mobile homes in good
faith through these people and agreed to pay a fixed annual rent. Once there
money had been paid over, there was now a change of ownership ??? and the
ground rent just kept going up and up. When they refused to pay he just towed
 their mobile home off of the park and left it on the street. 

Some mobile homes that were being sold were also found to
have been stolen in the uk. So my advice to you is to be very careful before you
go down the mobile home route.


----------



## cookea

*mobile home*



vera said:


> Not sure if you would be interested but I have a second hand mobile home for sale sited in Guincho, 800m from the beach. Let me know if this would interest you. Vera


hi vera yes i would be very interested if you have pictures and more info not a place i know thanks


----------

